# Please help, don't know what to do! A pigeon has laid an egg in my flat doorway.



## Demic28 (Apr 18, 2015)

hello, a pigeon put a couple of twigs just outside my doorway to my flat. I live on the 3rd floor which is the top. Two other flats are next to mine so they have to pass through the hallway where the bird has laid an egg. I'm worried my horrible neighbour will hurt it, what will happen? How long does it take. It's really not a practical place. I love animals please a help!!


----------



## Demic28 (Apr 18, 2015)

Please anyone??


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Are you able to move the nest with the egg just out of the middle of the walkway? If you shift it agains a wall or out of harms way she may lay her second OR, since it is not a chick yet as they dont sit tight till the second egg is laid you can dismantle the nest, and take away the egg so she goes somewhere else to lay. Up to you. Minimally I would shift the nest eve if just a few twigs, you move the entire thing and just put the twigs back around the egg in a safe place and let her be.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would just toss the egg and break up the nest, as it doesn't sound as though that area would be safe to nest in. Even if the eggs did hatch, the babies wouldn't be safe. It hasn't started to grow yet, and they would be better off if you discouraged them, so that they would go somewhere else. Maybe find a safer place to build a nest.
Even if you moved them and they hatched, they would leave a mess in the hallway, as they would be pooping in there and all, and eventually there would be 4 birds doing that. Someone would notice and I'm sure be upset by it, not to mention the landlord. It wouldn't end well for the birds. Kinder to discourage them from being there.


----------

